# Bringing tools into Mexico



## chrisser (8 mo ago)

We plan on obtaining temporary residency after which we hope to convert to permanent after the four years. If we move, it will be because I can maintain my remote job at my US employer while working from MX so I will not be generating any income in Mexico. We intend to relocate to the Baja peninsula.

I've read a bit about the Menaje de Casa.

So I have a lot of tools - my wife would say too many. I work on cars as a hobby and I'm also an amateur machinist. I have an income stream from working for a technology company, so I do the hobby work for relaxation/therapy.

As I come from a family of mechanics/machinists I have a bunch of tools I've inherited.

So I have things like a floor mount drill press, two benchtop metal lathes, drawers full of taps, dies, drills, reamers. Micrometers, calipers and other precision measuring instruments. Typical mechanics tools like socket, ratchets, screwdrivers, some hobbyist-level diagnostic tools, jacks, a small engine hoist, etc. Assorted tool chests to hold everything.

We intend to rent initially and some of this stuff I could sell and replace, but a lot of it has sentimental value or is somewhat expensive to replace while being difficult to sell at any value. Right now, I could really use a shop press, but I'm reluctant to drop the $250 on it (plus probably another $150 in accessories) if I have to sell it for $50, give it away or scrap it, in less than a year because I can't bring it in.

I can see how all of this could be used to start a business, although I have no intention of that and frankly, I couldn't afford to stay in Mexico on that income.

Is this going to be a problem, like should I start selling off things to get ahead? Are these items going to be prohibited, or will I just have to pay import duties on them? Is there a benefit to moving them myself over time, like maybe storing them across the border and bringing a few items at a time vs moving them all at once?

As an aside, are there self-serve storage facilities in Mexico? I may not want/need to access everything from the first place we rent and it's going to take time to settle into such a different environment. Being able to stash these things temporarily out of the way would be a bonus. I use all of these things regularly, although rarely do I use the all at once.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Get into google maps for the area you expect to be living in and search for "bodega". That's the easy answer.

There's no rule against bringing in tools, but you might have to pay duty on them. The duty would be 16% of their current value (garage sale value) not 16% of what you paid for them new, unless they are new. But mostly I think they will just let you bring them in without charge, especially the hand tools.

I just brought a van-load of household stuff down from Laredo, and I've done two other loads before. I brought a bunch of hand-tools in boxes and they either didn't notice or didn't care about them. I think they mainly assessed duty on electronics, I paid $75 one trip and $100 another for duty, and $0 the first trip. So nothing serious.

I got searched by a random Marine check point on my way to Cancun this last trip. Nothing atyipcal. But this time I had some garden tools that I had left over from my house in the US. I considered them too good to donate, and at the time thought I might possibly eventually move back to the US and would want them, so I put them in storage along with other stuff, they didn't take a lot of space. The tools were a good pointed digger shovel, a pick axe, and a garden rake. All were heavier contractor-grade tools, not the cheapest stuff. The marines thought with those I must be planning on running a business in mexico, and they were concerned about that. When I said I had had a house in the US and they were for taking care of the garden that satisfied them. They were most worried I was going to sell the tools, I think, not use them in my own business, because I have a PR and am authorized to work if I wanted to. (Doing garden work for Mexican wages at my age and physical ability? YGTBK!)

One thing about the Menaje de Casa is that, as far as I know, it's only good for one border crossing. Maybe someone will correct me. But I think it's a one-shot deal. That means if you are moving yourself you have to pack everything in one load, which might not be possible for you depending on what you have to carry it and how much it all weighs. But definitely ask about all this when you get your TR. It's something I've been wondering about.

And Baja may be different from the rest of Mexico. It might be a lot easier to import stuff into Baja.

You might want to consider doing what I did: I rented a Penske and moved everything to a border town in one load and put it into a rented storage unit. Then I came back for it in smaller loads. That would work if you, say, had a pickup but more than one load's worth of stuff. You can't drive a rented Penske/U-haul across the border, usually, due to insurance. Not sure about Baja, it's always special and different. I didn't bother with the Menaje de Casa, and saved a lot of hassle in the end without paying any extra duty.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

You might have to strategize your move. Include big items with menaje and the small stuff can come with every trip you make back


----------



## GrumpyGonzo (7 mo ago)

following... hoping for more replies.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Chrisser wouldn’t have to pay duty on the tools and equipment if they included them in the menaje de casa. 

If there are a lot of other things, too, and/or some of them are large items, it might be worth getting a few quotes on a mover to bring it all over together, in which case everything can be included in the menaje de casa. Been there, did that (including tools & workshop equipment).


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

are you a binational or a US citizen only? Do they have Menaje de casas for Mexican citizens?.. I would thing that if the OP is bi national he would be considered Mexican in Mexico.. or am I wrong? If he can get menaje de casa then that would be the route to go.
Or he could bring his tools when he crosses the border if he goes back and forth, he may have to pay duty once in a while but that would be less than on a move.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

citlali said:


> Do they have Menaje de casas for Mexican citizens?


Yes, they do, it explains it here: “…todos los mexicanos que regresan definitivamente a México después de haber residido por un mínimo de *seis meses *en el extranjero, cuentan con el beneficio de certificar su lista de menaje de casa, para poder importarlo a México libre de impuestos”


----------



## chrisser (8 mo ago)

I am and will be a US citizen for the foreseeable future. If I obtain permanent residency in the future, then I will reevaluate.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Chrisser, since your original question was about the tools, it’s worth mentioning that the menaje de casa will be equally available to you as a temporary resident. The fact that it’s also available to Mexican nationals is irrelevant for your case.


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

I think moving all those tools and things is putting the cart before the horse. You have apparently not lived in mexico before and you don't mention visits though it takes more than a visit to see if you will fit in. My suggestion would be to go down there, after making sure you can work remotely of course. Spend a few months or more renting before you decide to make the move permanent. It is a big change, not just the language but also the culture, customs and so on. 

Leave your heirloom and hard to replace tools in storage, just bring what you will need for a limited stay. You can always make a border run later or maybe use the menaje when you get residency. Wait until you and your wife are comfortable and sure about living there. In the meantime, take spanish lessons, they can be gotten free on the net. That will be the first test of your determination to move there because its very inconvenient to need a translator for most things.

If somewhere along that process you decide you don't really want to move there and prefer usa, you won't have so much stuff to move back. Also, it may be difficult to store tools in mx and be able to get to them easily until you find the right place. If you don't qualify for residency you could still go down for a few months and since you technically are not working there, its legal. Go for a while, maybe try 2 or 3 different cities. See if you qualify for RT but go down on the tourist visa to make sure you want to move there more or less permanently


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

maesonna said:


> Chrisser, since your original question was about the tools, it’s worth mentioning that the menaje de casa will be equally available to you as a temporary resident. The fact that it’s also available to Mexican nationals is irrelevant for your case.


I seem to remember a discussion from years ago where there is a subtle difference between the menaje de casa between permanent and temporary residents. I seem to remember that for a temporary resident the menaje _actually_ states the importation is for the period of residency, and will be removed upon leaving. Am I mistaken ? If true, I doubt it has ever been enforced...


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

maesonna said:


> Yes, they do, it explains it here: “…todos los mexicanos que regresan definitivamente a México después de haber residido por un mínimo de *seis meses *en el extranjero, cuentan con el beneficio de certificar su lista de menaje de casa, para poder importarlo a México libre de impuestos”


Wasn't the initial intended purpose for the menaje de casa for Mexicans (and I thought it might have been for Mexicans who were assigned to work outside Mexico by either the govenment or their employers) ? The 'expats' using menajes is kind of piggy-backing on the idea.


----------



## chrisser (8 mo ago)

maesonna said:


> Chrisser, since your original question was about the tools, it’s worth mentioning that the menaje de casa will be equally available to you as a temporary resident. The fact that it’s also available to Mexican nationals is irrelevant for your case.





Takingiteasy said:


> I think moving all those tools and things is putting the cart before the horse. You have apparently not lived in mexico before and you don't mention visits though it takes more than a visit to see if you will fit in. My suggestion would be to go down there, after making sure you can work remotely of course. Spend a few months or more renting before you decide to make the move permanent. It is a big change, not just the language but also the culture, customs and so on.
> 
> Leave your heirloom and hard to replace tools in storage, just bring what you will need for a limited stay. You can always make a border run later or maybe use the menaje when you get residency. Wait until you and your wife are comfortable and sure about living there. In the meantime, take spanish lessons, they can be gotten free on the net. That will be the first test of your determination to move there because its very inconvenient to need a translator for most things.
> 
> If somewhere along that process you decide you don't really want to move there and prefer usa, you won't have so much stuff to move back. Also, it may be difficult to store tools in mx and be able to get to them easily until you find the right place. If you don't qualify for residency you could still go down for a few months and since you technically are not working there, its legal. Go for a while, maybe try 2 or 3 different cities. See if you qualify for RT but go down on the tourist visa to make sure you want to move there more or less permanently


I do agree with you and that's basically our plan for getting our feet wet.

That said, we are very rural now - like in the middle of nowhere rural - and I have a lot of tools, partially because of what I need to maintain things living so remotely, and partially due to my interests. What that means is we can't just have a garage sale, or put an ad on Facebook for a lot of this stuff and have someone pick it up. We're on a road that requires 4wd about half the year. Even if I scrapped it all out of desperation, that's 3-hour round trip every time. Especially things like machining tools - there's just no demand for them within 100 mile radius. That's also partially why I have a lot of stuff - I can't get it anywhere within a reasonable distance

So this is something I'm trying to figure out well in advance, because I'm looking at probably a year or maybe two of constant effort to unload this stuff and get any value - a lot of it is going to have to be sold one piece at a time to a different person every time.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

maesonna said:


> Chrisser wouldn’t have to pay duty on the tools and equipment if they included them in the menaje de casa.


Ya know - when we came down we had a menaje. A really long list of things and it was approved at the consulate by aduana the same day we received our RP 'visas'. When it came time to pack our trailer we realized how unrealistic our hopes were and had to leave a decent sized pile of things we couldn't fit on the garage floor. (I left some money and an apology letter for the new owners of the house - we closed days later while we were on the road). Anyway, when we got to the border they _still_ hit us up for a few hundred dollars. I _think_ it had something to do with that the menaje mandated the services of a broker - and there was an implied cost for that. OR - we just got dupped...


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

chrisser said:


> That said, we are very rural now - like in the middle of nowhere rural - and I have a lot of tools, partially because of what I need to maintain things living so remotely, and partially due to my interests. What that means is we can't just have a garage sale, or put an ad on Facebook for a lot of this stuff and have someone pick it up. We're on a road that requires 4wd about half the year. Even if I scrapped it all out of desperation, that's 3-hour round trip every time. Especially things like machining tools - there's just no demand for them within 100 mile radius. That's also partially why I have a lot of stuff - I can't get it anywhere within a reasonable distance
> 
> So this is something I'm trying to figure out well in advance, because I'm looking at probably a year or maybe two of constant effort to unload this stuff and get any value - a lot of it is going to have to be sold one piece at a time to a different person every time.


Well I'll mention this in the event it sparks some ideas. I live in Mexico, in a quazi-rural area. We moved to Mexico with a pretty large collection of SCUBA equipment. Top-end stuff. I live at close to 6000 ft and although there are a couple places about an hour's drive away where we could have jumped into lake/spring like waters - we never did. So now I am looking to downsize. I found a nice (hopefully honest) guy who owns a decent sized dive shop in Mexico City to take my collection on consignment. I drove the SUV to his shop, as we unloaded it his wife took an inventory. I said get the best price you can and take a fair cut for your troubles. Here is my bank info. Send me whatever monies I have coming to me.

edit : for me - that is better than trying to sell it (or have someone else sell it) on Facebook or other internet site one item at a time.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I say don't unload the tools, never get rid of tools.  Put them in storage, bring them over a bit at a time, the duty won't be much. Likely less than paying for a mover to move them all as a unit so you can do the Menaje thing.

Of note: if you get a TR, and go through the 4 years and then upgrade to PR, you get a second six-month window to get and use a Menaje de Casa in the six months after you get the PR. (I'm not sure that applies if you used a Menaje with the TR, you may only get one, but if you didn't, you do get a second chance. My consulate offered me that when I got my RP (I enquired) but I was going to have to go back to that consulate (seattle) to get it, and the air flight alone would have cost more than the duty I ended up paying on my stuff. I ended up paying $175 duty, total, on 3 van-loads of stuff. The Menaje wouldn't have been worth the trouble to save the fifty bucks even if it would have been valid for all 3 trips instead of just one.

It's just my opinion, but I think the Menaje is overrated unless you are using a moving company and moving a whole household in one shot. For DIYers, just pay the duty and retain the flexibility.


----------



## alan-in-mesicali (Apr 26, 2018)

chrisser said:


> We plan on obtaining temporary residency after which we hope to convert to permanent after the four years. If we move, it will be because I can maintain my remote job at my US employer while working from MX so I will not be generating any income in Mexico. We intend to relocate to the Baja peninsula.
> 
> I've read a bit about the Menaje de Casa.
> 
> ...


Like you, I had similar issues... At the Mexicali port of entry [please understand, I cam YEARS ago] the best "storage facility" is a couple miles north of Calexico - a U-Haul based storage unit... I moved all my "stuff" and put it in a locker... and weekly hired a guy with a pickup to transport a "load" I had NO PAPERS OTHER THAN A TOURIST VISA. Some loads I had an inspection... which caused a "****** Spanish" explanation... I think I ended up paying less than US$50 ... BUT I ALWAYS had a cooler of soft drinks/gator aide/beer with me that I offered to the "inspectors"...BUT carry some cash - small bills - 5's and 10's... just incase your need to help the customs officer clear you.... "GIFTS" are the custom in Mexico.... Worked for me!
Please understand... that for a few years I made my living [the better part of] by "smuggling" from the US to Mexico - everything from computer parts to 30,000 pounds a week of Chicken Quarters to condoms...without a single problem and very few cash "gifts"....


----------

